# feral kitten found in barn with serious looking issue



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

There's been a feral kitten in the barn for the past few weeks, I have no idea where he/she came from or whose mother he/she came. I estimate the kitten to be about 10 weeks, give or take a couple weeks.

I would have never found him/her if I hadn't stayed around and waited after I put some food out for other cats I have that lives in the barn. Today when I went to check on them and to give left over chicken food, I saw the kitten come out. But he/she was limping real bad and looked like something bad happened to one of the hind leg.

He/she was very loud when I tried to come close and I didn't want to risk getting bitten so I backed off and I am posting this now. I will be going back soon with my camera to try and get a picture of the kitten.

The cats I have in the barn are all spayed and I do not have any male cat unless there's a recluse feral tom cat somewhere. My guess is the kitten, if it is a boy, got attacked by the tom cat. Or a wild animal like raccoon tried to have a free lunch on the kitten.

Any advice for this? My best guess would be heavy gloves and sleeves, thick towel, grab the kitten and put him/her into a carrier quickly, then head to a vet clinic. It is likely he/she would have to be put down. as I don't have the money to spare for treatment and being feral, it'd be hard to keep the kitten comforted while the wound healed.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I would borrow a humane trap from the Humane Society or other shelter. Here is some organizations that help people with vet bills:

http://www.care2.com/c2c/share/detail/300198

And here are some organizations to help with feral cat spaying and neutering. I hope this helps:

Feral Cat Spay & Neuter Organizations


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, poor baby! ((hugs))

Your plan sounds like a good one. Be sure to have the carrier ready and opened for the kitten. Be sure that even with gloves you will be able to get a good grip on the kitten and do NOT let go. 

Suggestions for less stress on the kitten that don't involve grabbing it:
Put the food in the back of a carrier and trap it that way ... _but that won't work if the kitt won't allow you to be close enough to close the carrier door._
Use a humane trap.
You can also rig the trap so it by-passes the trip-plate, activating only when you pull a string that trips the mechanism.

Check also if any local rescues would be willing to treat/tame the kitty. If none are available, I'll wish you and the kitten the best of luck.
_How close do you live to Atlanta, Georgia?_
heidi =^..^=


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

I could not find the kitten at all after I went back. I tried to bait with some food and remained quiet but the only cat the showed up is my 6 months old Nermal.

I'll try again in a couple hours at normal evening feeding time to see if I can catch the kitten. The vets would be closed by then so I'd either have to find one that is open late or all night vet clinic, or to keep the kitten comfortable until tomorrow morning.


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Found the kitten just now. He's (she?) is dead  I was able to examine the wound, it appeared the whole back side (his anus and genitalia) and a good portion of left hind leg had been ripped apart. Defiantly got into a fight with something.

Such a sad ending to this story


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sad indeed. I'm very sorry. Your intent was good. Bless your heart; I know this must be very upsetting.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry. That is indeed a sad ending, and it must have been heartbreaking to find him (or her) like that. Poor little thing...


----------

